# New gear for 2018



## quackaddict35 (Sep 25, 2015)

Anybody pick anything up for the upcoming season? I bought a dozen mallards to add to my spread and I think I I’m going to order a set of the lifetime decoys Texas ribs and give those a try. I also picked up a sweet little 20 gauge O/U although that’s going to be just an upland gun. I might take it out last season over the ice. 

But anyways what all did you guys pick up?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quackaddict35 (Sep 25, 2015)

Oh and I guess the biggest most expensive new piece of equipment will be my dog. It will be his first waterfowl season. I’ve taken him on a couple Pheasant hunts and he did great so I’m really excited to get him out In the marsh this season. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I picked up a couple dozen goose silhouettes a month ago, got a Hevi Shot extended range choke for my 20 gauge, and my magnum mallard floaters showed up yesterday..


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

I’ve picked up a new pup, a new sportdog 425 wetland collar for said pup, new dog blind again for the pup along with a bunch of bumpers and other training tools. Revamped my spread this year with about 5 doz new avian decs (Mainly Pins and Wigeon with a few Gads and Cans) and new bags to put them in. Put LED interior lights in the boat, new grass on the boat blind, new trailer hub bearings and seals. Then to wrap it up, a new call lanyard. Working on the wife to let me get a new blind bag and soft case for the A5 without divorcing me as I’m pretty sure I have been pushing the limits this off season.


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

I'm picking up a new boat to go in my boat


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

picked up another doz pintails two doz green wing teal got four goose butts. that pretty much it ran out of money


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

dkhntrdstn said:


> picked up another doz pintails two doz green wing teal got four goose butts. that pretty much it ran out of money


Don't forget about your new boat pods.;-)


----------



## quackaddict35 (Sep 25, 2015)

Just ordered a 6 pack of Cans, 6 Buffleheads, and 6 More pintails. It’s been a goal of mine the last couple years to start building up a diver spread so I’m excited to finally have that going. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm picking up some diver decoys......yes, Divers..

im also picking up a new motion decoy, 

I'v cycled out my old goose sihllos for new ones

A new sitka jacket, and im having a couple custom duck tots made..

I also picked up the bill for all of it too.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Don't forget about your new boat pods.;-)


ooo yes i got pods put on this year. I just got another 6 gadwall decoys


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

It's been a busy off season for me. New pup, new blind and lights/fuel pump/wiring on the boat. New one man grass boat and blind build. Trying to finish a whole bunch of foam decoys off because I sold 95% of my plastics last summer. Got 3 kids in hunters safety, although probably only 2 will actually come out with me, just having my 17 year old daughter do it while the younger ones are. Also been refinishing a few of my guns with cerakote and hydrographics. 

That's the start of the list, and what I have prioritized. There's a bunch of other gear and stuff to work on, but it'll have to wait for now.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

dkhntrdstn said:


> I just got another 6 gadwall decoys


Why??


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

gander311 said:


> New one man grass boat and blind build.


A one man boat? What type?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

paddler said:


> Why??


gf won them. but why not


----------



## MallardFlew (Feb 22, 2012)

I got a half doz cans, half doz ringnecks, and half doz bluebills because I wanted to be able to throw an all diver spread. I also pick up an avery layout blind from the bargain cave at cabelas! I am looking forward to cooler weather, fun afternoons and beautiful sunrises!


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

paddler said:


> A one man boat? What type?


Paddler, 
It's a 10 foot hybrid like a canoe and kayak made a little baby! I'll be using it to paddle into a few spots I have been eyeballing that walking in doesn't work.


----------



## quackaddict35 (Sep 25, 2015)

Well I got my last 4 boxes from tanglefree today and man am I excited to get these rigged up and thrown out! I bought a 6 pack of their new flight series pintails and wow these things are awesome. Great paint scheme and excellent detail. I'll upload a close up picture of them on a bit. Tanglefree has definitely become my favorite decoy company. There prices are very reasonable and the quality isn't bad either.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

quackaddict35 said:


> Well I got my last 4 boxes from tanglefree today and man am I excited to get these rigged up and thrown out! I bought a 6 pack of their new flight series pintails and wow these things are awesome. Great paint scheme and excellent detail. I'll upload a close up picture of them on a bit. Tanglefree has definitely become my favorite decoy company. There prices are very reasonable and the quality isn't bad either.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got a dozen of those Tanglefree drake pintails. I like them a lot.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I won a contest from Mudbuddy back in May. 
I am pretty excited about the Lucky Duck and the duck call. It's a hand made custom double reed call from the Waterfowl Company.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

gander311 said:


> Paddler,
> It's a 10 foot hybrid like a canoe and kayak made a little baby! I'll be using it to paddle into a few spots I have been eyeballing that walking in doesn't work.


I'm interested in something like that. Lighter, lower profile and smaller than my canoe. Did you build it?


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Impulse buy, now I have some flocking to do.


----------



## quackaddict35 (Sep 25, 2015)

I love to detail in the paint job, we will see how the paint holds up. I almost got the flocked version but I Texas rig so I decided against it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I love to detail in the paint job, we will see how the paint holds up. I almost got the flocked version but I Texas rig so I decided against it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Here's what they look like on the water....


----------



## quackaddict35 (Sep 25, 2015)

Ok next item of business, with all these new decoys I now have to rig them. I prefer the Texas rigging method. When did it get so expensive???! Any one have any ideas on getting weights for cheap?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

quackaddict35 said:


> Ok next item of business, with all these new decoys I now have to rig them. I prefer the Texas rigging method. When did it get so expensive???! Any one have any ideas on getting weights for cheap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://www.wingsupply.com/decoys/d...g-wings-flat-belly-egg-anchors-4oz-pk-12.html

A couple of weeks ago they had the whole Texas rig with 48" lines and 4 oz. weights for $11 a 12 pack.......


----------



## lucdavis (Dec 28, 2012)

I've been using these for several years now... no complaints and hard to beat the price!

https://www.teamramseyoutdoors.com/


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

quackaddict35 said:


> Ok next item of business, with all these new decoys I now have to rig them. I prefer the Texas rigging method. When did it get so expensive???! Any one have any ideas on getting weights for cheap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i order mine from here www.teamramseyoutdoors.com they are great.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

quackaddict35 said:


> Ok next item of business, with all these new decoys I now have to rig them. I prefer the Texas rigging method. When did it get so expensive???! Any one have any ideas on getting weights for cheap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For my river lines.

I rig a Vinyl clothes line wire 50' (5.94 at wally world) with secureline wire clamp (3.93) with 2.5 golds gym weights at both ends (1.97 each) via paracord that have laying around and I rig the decoys with paracord and tuna clips (9.99 on Amazon) . I run around 6 to 10 on a line. Most of the time they are diver dekes in the spread.

The tuna clips prevent the line for sliding in the current.

The golds gym weights prevent movement in the current.


----------



## MallardFlew (Feb 22, 2012)

Got a new swivel seat for the boat and blind grass from Rogers









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Raptor1 (Feb 1, 2015)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> For my river lines.
> 
> I rig a Vinyl clothes line wire 50' (5.94 at wally world) with secureline wire clamp (3.93) with 2.5 golds gym weights at both ends (1.97 each) via paracord that have laying around and I rig the decoys with paracord and tuna clips (9.99 on Amazon) . I run around 6 to 10 on a line. Most of the time they are diver dekes in the spread.
> 
> ...


Had some POS Texas rigs I bought on clearance 2 years ago from Walmart that I cut the clips off of (weights were bags filled with sand).
Ordered the weights on Amazon https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006CTKGS4/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Got some crimps on Amazon https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00KE33QQI/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Bought several Flextone PVC Decoy Cord (200-foot rolls) when it went on clearance for $2.00. Should be good for several years there.
Made them about 4 feet long. If they aren't long enough I have plenty of Cord to mess with.


----------

